# Attaching Bunk Carpet



## Bob Landry (Oct 16, 2011)

I picked up a 6 year old rig and am in the process of redoing many of the things on both boat and trailer. What is the prefered method of attaching bunk carpet? Some kind of waterproof glue or mechanical fasters such as brads or staples?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 16, 2011)

I used staples to fasten mine.Holding after 3 years. =D>


----------



## Bob Landry (Oct 16, 2011)

Stainless? The type used in a mechanical stapler or the type that you simply hammer in?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 16, 2011)

I used a Craftsman air stapler with 1/2' galvanized staples.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 17, 2011)

Galvinized roofing nails work too.


----------



## whistler (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I tried to find Monel staples for the T-50 staple gun when I replace my carpet. someone on here discussed them before. Couldn't find any but did find some Stainless Steel ones. I used them then read the box, which said "not for marine use"???? I couldn't figure this out. Why you couldn't use SS for marine applications. It must be more of a warning against salt water usage? Just a guess. Monel says rustproof! Expensive though and I don't know whether they're worth the price. I also glued mine down with outdoor carpet glue. It wasn't that pricy so I opted for it. I had never replaced carpet before and didn't know if after it went through the wet and dry cycle a few times it might shrink or stretch so I was trying to prevent any problems either way it went.


----------



## bcbouy (Oct 17, 2011)

i glued then s/s stapled underneath


----------



## nomowork (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay, I guess I'm the only paranoid one here. I use 3/4 inch drywall screws with washers! I've had staples come out at the most inconvenient time and place, like the loading ramp!


----------



## lbursell (Oct 18, 2011)

Check my build in my signature below. There's details on how I cut my carpet to fit. I used glue and screws with washers (I'm a "belt and suspenders" type when I can). Been holding up great so far.


----------



## dieselfixer (Oct 18, 2011)

I used roofing nails have had no problems so far


----------



## JeffChastain (Oct 18, 2011)

Staples made of monel really aren't worth the money. Monel is a softer metal than aluminum, and if you try to staple a harder part in the wood, like a knot, the staple will just bend up. They're also a pain if your manually hammering staples in. Now, Monel rivets are an awesome alternative to aluminum rivets if any of you guys are replacing rivets or adding rivet holes to your boat for whatever reason. As i said, they're softer than aluminum, and they won't react with aluminum, as aluminum and monel rivets are interchangable. You can use a hammer and bucking bar on monel with better results for you guys that aren't able to get your hands on a rivet gun. Realized I've been taking alot of info from the forums lately, but not giving any back, so there's a little food for thought.


----------



## nosticks (Oct 18, 2011)

Agree on the Monel staples, too soft for bunker wood. But great for upholstery, no rust. Think I got mine an an ACE Hardware. I used Stainless in an Arrow T-50 gun having just re carpeted 4 bunkers.


----------



## Tin Man (Oct 30, 2011)

Champion Trailer (online) sells SS nails for use with BB carpet project


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I use 3M spray adhesive applied to the bunk and the back of the carpet, followed up with lots of stainless steel staples for added holding power. 

If you're using it in fresh water, you might be able to get by with galvanized staples, but in saltwater, you need SS or monel.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 23, 2013)

I put three coats of spar urethane and then used waterproof adhesive, Anchor 986 (same as Henry 663), to attach my carpet.. Then just put a couple staples along the bottom.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 24, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Galvinized roofing nails work too.



Winner, winner, chicken dinner. =D> :mrgreen: 

I wrapped the carpet around the back and used roofing nails. I got a bunch left over from re-roofing my house back in '05.


----------



## chazrull (Jun 21, 2013)

I used stainless staples and contact cement. Then laid them on the floor and parked my motorcycle on top of them while they dried.


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 21, 2013)

I just stapled it on with a 1/4" crown stapler and a staple length of 1/2". The staples were lightly galvanized.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 26, 2013)

I have stapled and glue in conjunction and that works very well. Also, I have used standard (not s/s or galv) and they were in pretty good shape after the carpet wasn't.


----------



## dahut (Aug 8, 2013)

Im freshwater - glue and galvanized roofing nails.


----------

